# LS tractor loader valve



## Mossyback (7 mo ago)

I have an LS G3033H and the Front end loader valve started pouring. I bought an aftermarket replacement but of course the new valve takes 1/2” fittings whereas the original is 3/8”. I’ve been all over the country seems like and no one can come up with the correct fittings to make that one work. So I enter the part # of the original valve (see pic) and a completely different valve shows up with the same #! Can anyone point me in the right direction? I have also talked with 2 different LS Tractor dealers and they can’t even find this part for their own line of tractor! Thanks!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. There are so many different configurations of hydraulic fittings. There must be something out there that would work.
That doesn't address the issue with wrong valve.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Will this work?? 









1/2 in. Male x 3/8 in. Female NPT Threaded - Bushing - 316 Stainless Steel High Pressure Instrumentation Pipe Fitting (PSIG=5,000)


FREE shipping over $99! Shop for great prices on all stainless steel high pressure fittings for threaded pipe systems. 1/2" Male x 3/8" Female Threaded NPT Bushing 4500 PSI 316 Stainless Steel High Pressure Fittings




www.buyfittingsonline.com


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Have you considered fixing the leak(s) vs. valve replacement? What seems to be the issue? Is the valve configured with/for power beyond? Many tractors with dealer added loaders are not, and eventually problems develop (such as leaks). 

Yes, there is no doubt a valve or two out there that will work, but you need to search based on specs, not part numbers.


----------

